# Rear hub removal



## Action (Jun 28, 2005)

Trying to do a rear brake job but after removing the rear hub nut could not remove the hub that is blocking everything. The Haynes manuel makes it look like it just comes off after nut is removed. Not happening.


----------



## lmoorefx (Jul 15, 2005)

try looking at this it may help
Sentra AD22VF Brake Conversion


----------



## Action (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanx. As I suspected it should come off simply and must be stuck for whatever reason.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Are you removing the old drum setup? you need to use a mini sledge to bang the drum unit off. I think there are 4 bolts on the back of the drum unit to remove from the spindle. You should be able to remove the whole hub after removing the large pin bolt attached to the rear control arms. might be corroded badly. shoot some PB blaster in the pin area and soak overnight. you may need a torch to heat the area not the pin, just the sourrounding area and then hit it with a hammer. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

it's much easier to just replace the control arm along with the hub.


----------

